# Blinking lights



## central #2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi . I recently installed aused meyers plow setup on my 95 yj. While driving at night the plow lights will blink on and off .why? Thanks


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

is it all the time or just when you hit a bump? 
Sounds like your plug might be loose, or you have a ground wire loose somewhere.


----------



## central #2 (Jan 30, 2010)

They blink even while parked. Thanks


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

but still when the mottor is on the whole jeep still moves so if you do have a ground wire lose then that might be the reason... al i know on our 97 jeep we have 4 extra offroad lights plus the 2 headlights and when we mix up a wire the lights will run for a little while then just turn off. so it could be a wire is not on right and is making it blink.. but i kinda want to see a video of it blinking just for fun if you would thanks

hoped i helped


----------



## central #2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone .i found problem to be a bad ground . I ran a wire from battery to each moduleand have not had a problem since. Thakks again


----------

